# Reglan



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

Does anyone here take it? And if so, what are your experiences so far? I just took my first one 20 minutes ago.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

ive been on it for about 8 years- i did discover it made me a little tired so i have cut the dose to only twice daily- one befroe dinner then at bed. there are a ton of scarey side effects listed however, I have had none... also the pharmacist told me that if you start to get a reaction, like a stiff neck you just quit taking it and then it will go away- its been my life saver- i used to be on propulsid ( cisapride) until it was yanked off the market- they gave me reglan as a replacement- I need reglan for two reasons: acid reflux and also i can have a belly full of liquid that wont all come out- its what helps me go. i tried to come off b/c the gastro was having a fit over it- I was miserable... its a miracle drug for me- some people have bad effects but I have been blessed to find help.praying this works for you..Lori


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Why would be taking it and posting in the constipation board? The drug has no effect on that.


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

flux said:


> Why would be taking it and posting in the constipation board? The drug has no effect on that.


Because it has to do with slow gut and transit time, which leads to constipation. My stomach takes forever to empty without the Zelnorm. Do you ever have anything positive to say? Seriously, if you don't have an informative or supportive answer, move on.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

sorry flux but i cant poop without it- dont care what they say -it makes me be able to go complete- other wise i just have a load of watery d. in my insides that wont come out. have tried not taking it...it takes forever for my tummy to empty out and it does affect pooping!!!!!


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

lorilou said:


> sorry flux but i cant poop without it- dont care what they say -it makes me be able to go complete- other wise i just have a load of watery d. in my insides that wont come out. have tried not taking it...it takes forever for my tummy to empty out and it does affect pooping!!!!!


hi, I was on Zelnorm but before that I took Reglan. It is only approved for short term use for safety so use it with caution. Long term use can cause TD for a large percentage of people. My doctor reviewed all of this with me. He is a little nervous about the Reglan too but he has nothing else to offer. One of my doctors won't even prescribe it anymore and said to get domperidone from Canada instead. He has seen a lot of TD. Talk to your doctor about this. I have seen it and it is not pretty. I had many problems with it ( eye pain, burning, eye twitching, and being jittery) I was given it after Zelnorm was removed too, but at this time I am too afraid to take it. I think it might be more dangerous than Zelnorm for me because of my past reaction. My doctor told me to watch for lip and mouth smacking and to off of it if you have this. I actually would prefer to go in and out of the hospital as I have been doing rather than risk TD. I hope you do better that I on this medication.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I have asked for dompoeridine... hesays no b/c its not FDA approved!!!I have been blessed with not one side effect except it can make me tired- I would love to try domperidone,... wonder why its not FDA approved?the pharmacist said Im safer with reglan than to go out of the country....go figure


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> Because it has to do with slow gut and transit time, which leads to constipation


No, it does not. It helps empty the stomach, but doesn't affect the colon.


> but i cant poop without it- dont care what they say -it makes me be able to go complete


Weird.


> the pharmacist said Im safer with reglan than to go out of the country....go figure


*False* There are probably more people in the US taking domperidone than Reglan.


----------

